# Solved: need for speed most wanted problem :/



## lee-mac (Nov 24, 2007)

I recently jus got need for speed most wanted for my pc and when i try to install it tells me that i need the latest version of direct x 9c or above.Thing is i have direct x 9c.I also run windows xp x64 maybe theres some sort of conflict between them?if anyone can help it will be much appreciated


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

have you downloaded it again just to be sure?


----------



## lee-mac (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea i tryed to download it again and still the same.I run dxdiag that also tells me that i have version 9.c Strange 0.o


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

does it give the option to install it for you?
if so, let it, see what happens. 
can't remember what game it is but I have one that always asks, and must reinstall DX9c. If I say no, the install exits. programming issue maybe.

First google hit turned up a possible solution..


> Works fine, if you follow these steps (thanks to linux-gamers.net):
> 
> 1. Copy the entire 1st CD to a harddrive other than C:
> 2. Edit the file AutoRun/autorun.cfg:
> ...


found here; http://www.ntcompatible.com/Need_for_Speed_Most_Wanted_c13158.html

Also found; 


> DirectX Error when Installing: When installing the game if you get an error that DirectX9.0c is not installed, even if you've installed DX9.0c already, then find the game's Autorun.exe file (in the base directory of the game CD), right-click on it, select Properties, go to the Compatibility tab, tick the 'Run this program in compatibility mode for' and select 'Windows 2000'. Then double-click on Autorun.exe to begin installation. Make sure to turn off compatibility mode after installing the game.


from; http://www.tweakguides.com/NFSMW_3.html

hope one of those works for ya. :up:


----------



## lee-mac (Nov 24, 2007)

Hehe thx for all ur efforts but it still aint working  it dosent give me the option to install direct x i have tryed running it in differant compatability modes still nothing .Only thing left to try is that google tip further up this page hope it works.


----------



## lee-mac (Nov 24, 2007)

Yea finally got it working i done what it says above were i gotta edit the direct x and autorun thing.Works a treat great help thx guys


----------

